# 60d viewfinder and live view



## poker_jake (Dec 5, 2011)

On the 60d I know you can only see 96% of the frame in the viewfinder, but can you see 100% when in live view?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 5, 2011)

My guess? Yes, it's a direct representation of what is being pulled off the sensor.


----------



## poker_jake (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks,that's what I figured but wasn't sure.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 5, 2011)

You could always take a picture and see if the edges in Live View match the edges of the photo taken.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you use the live view a lot? I've also got an 60d but I find myself barely using it.


----------



## poker_jake (Dec 5, 2011)

BastiaanImages said:
			
		

> Do you use the live view a lot? I've also got an 60d but I find myself barely using it.



I've taken about 800 photos since I got it last Friday and maybe 10 were through live view, so not often. I could see using it with a tripod to setup night shots or longer exposures though. It is an awesome camera though.


----------



## TMBPhotography (Dec 5, 2011)

I was seriously considering getting the 60D. Costco has a pretty good deal on it. Whats been your experience with it so far. Good? Bad? Things to watch out for?


----------



## poker_jake (Dec 5, 2011)

TMBPhotography said:
			
		

> I was seriously considering getting the 60D. Costco has a pretty good deal on it. Whats been your experience with it so far. Good? Bad? Things to watch out for?



I love it and have no regrets. It is my first dslr and I'm glad I chose it over the t3i and NIKON 5100. The 18-135mm kit lens is pretty good. I would have bought body only and an upgraded lens but the 60d with kit lens was on sale for same price as body only.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 6, 2011)

poker_jake said:
			
		

> I love it and have no regrets. It is my first dslr and I'm glad I chose it over the t3i and NIKON 5100. The 18-135mm kit lens is pretty good. I would have bought body only and an upgraded lens but the 60d with kit lens was on sale for same price as body only.



Where if I might ask?


----------



## poker_jake (Dec 6, 2011)

B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 6, 2011)

One of the great things about live view and something that I've started to use on the 5D MarkII is being able to manual focus in available light. This is great when you have a speedlite on the camera, because it will "approximate" the exposure with flash enabled. The ISO can be set to 100, but the camera will turn up the ISO for the display only (it changes back to 100 when you actuate the shutter). So I can focus in available light on ISO 100, and then use my speedlite to actually illuminate the subject. It's very handy, even when not using a speedlite too.


----------

